# Drawers using plywood



## Pantherjoe (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you use a drawer lock router bit to make drawers from plywood.?Did not know if the bit would chew up the plywood layers and make it unusable.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

You can but it doesn't work very well for the reasons you have already identified.


----------



## Pantherjoe (Dec 7, 2014)

Thx, Rodger. That's was the answer I was expecting but wanted some reassurance.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Years ago a cabinetmaker showed me a way to make a drawer joint that looks like this with a table saw:










You will have to experiment to get it right and it woeks quite well.
Think you can find it HERE.


----------

